# Carp with BGP



## rich (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi

Im trying to configure 2 routers/firewalls 7.2 release with carp and quagga on.

They both use BGP to advertise any connected subnets downstream of the routers and carp to provide a common gateway across 2 different locations for redundancy.

Carp is all set up and working and fails over when the downlink to the servers from the primary router fails.  The primary router goes into the INIT state and the backup router takes up being MASTER.  This is all fine.

The problem comes with BGP, as it is set to redistribute connected and because the interface on the primary router is still seen as UP, even though the status is "no carrier", BGP is still advertising the route on the primary router even though carp has failed over.

Is there a way when carp fails over to un alias the IP from the physical interface or to make BGP stop advertising the prefix?  Any one come across this problem before and have a solution?

Thanks

Rich


----------

